# Audio parts and accesories shortages this pandemic



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

The surge in COVID-19 cases across the country is negatively impacting consumers and dealers. Almost half of the shoppers delaying their purchase described this as a “scary” time to buy a vehicle. For those delaying service, almost half say it’s because they’re just not driving as much as they used to. It adds up to create some anxiety for the average dealer. 

Is this true for audio car parts and accessories as well? Have you experienced shortages as well?


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

I can't really tell that there was a shortage because I didn't buy any car parts/accessories since the start of the pandemic. I very seldom use my car right now since I worked from home.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes sir the electronics industry has been experiencing the same issues. Check out Crutchfield or Bestbuy and you will how many items are not in stock. A lot of this stems from the shutdowns in China at the manufacturing facilities wether it be steel mills or micro processors.


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

CCole said:


> Yes sir the electronics industry has been experiencing the same issues. Check out Crutchfield or Bestbuy and you will how many items are not in stock. A lot of this stems from the shutdowns in China at the manufacturing facilities wether it be steel mills or micro processors.


My car has been in the shop (waiting on a new engine and specs) since early April. I am trying to be patient, but they have had my most expensive piece of property held hostage for months now. I am about to lose my composure with the dealership.


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

I doubt manufacturing issues being resolved in as little as six months is a possibility? Press releases are saying 2 years, brace yourself, man.


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

Where did you get that news? I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

kknowles said:


> My car has been in the shop (waiting on a new engine and specs) since early April. I am trying to be patient, but they have had my most expensive piece of property held hostage for months now. I am about to lose my composure with the dealership.


Why? Is it there fault? I get you’re pissed, but as long as the dealership stay in touch I don’t know if losing your **** with them will achieve anything really 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## JohnEnglish (May 4, 2021)

A buddy of mine just bought a new BMW M4 and someone backed into his front bumper in a parking lot. What should have been a 4 day job at the auto body shop turned into a 2 and half month job because no-one had spare front bumper brackets in stock. Eventually BMW USA got BMW AG to pull a set of brackets off the production line and ship them over so his car could be repaired.


----------



## meleknistra (Sep 16, 2021)

kknowles said:


> The surge in COVID-19 cases across the country is negatively impacting consumers and dealers. Almost half of the shoppers delaying their purchase described this as a “scary” time to buy a vehicle. For those delaying service, almost half say it’s because they’re just not driving as much as they used to. It adds up to create some anxiety for the average dealer.
> 
> Is this true for audio car parts and accessories as well? Have you experienced shortages as well?


 I did experience shortage in many things recently.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

No shortage on beer, thank god!😁


----------

